# Wirb Mich - Allianz Blackmoore (PvP)



## Basara327 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hi , wie der Titel bereits verrät suche ich jemanden der bereit ist mich auch Blackmoore (PvP) Allianz zu werben.

Ich hab eigene Keys , müssen also nicht gestellt werden. Ich suche wen mit dem ich das ganze leveln ganz 

entspannt angehen kann. Wenn ihr ein wenig Gold und Taschen zur Verfügung stellen könntet wäre das natürlich

nicht schlecht,i st aber kein muss. Ich studiere derzeit im Ausland und aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Zeitzonen

müsste man vorher abklären wie genau das mit den Spielzeiten aussieht .

 

Für mehr infos schreibt mir einfach mal eine PM hier.


----------

